# Organic Fruit and Veg



## elcato (17 Oct 2014)

I recently turned kinda hippy with this and here's a start of what I get in general and what stores. Price poorly added - I leave blank for dont know. I've probably missed loads and some stuff can be hard to find also so will update as people add. I am aware of the Co-op in Newmarket sq but they are only open short hours and are on a first come first served bases.

Tesco
Spinnach 200g - 2.59
Onions
Garlic
Cucumber
Tomatoes
Apples
Bananas

Dunnes
Spinnach 2.19
Celery
Apples
Pears
Tomatoes

Superquinn
Spinnach 2.59
Mushrooms
Tomatoes
Celery
Apples

Lidl
Bananas
Apples
Pears

Aldi
Celery
Bananas
Apples
Pears

Hopsack
Mixed leaves 3.50
Onions
Mushrooms
Lettuce (various)
Cucumber
Apples
Oranges
Lemons
Berries


----------

